# Trouble opening D800 NEF files with CS6



## Tailgunner (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't open my D800 RAW files using CS6? I have tried downloading every Adobe RAW plug-in and nothing works? Any advice? 

Thanks


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmm, shouldnt be in issues as I was loading mine with CS6 CC version last night. 

If you are up to date on all your adobe camera raw profiles, I believe you can convert them to DNG on inport to lightroom and then open them that way.  It should wrap a converter around the NEF file and you shouldnt lose any data.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2014)

According to this - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras

You need at least Camera Raw 7.1 before CS 6 will support D800 NEF files.
With CS 6 open click on *Help > Update* to get the most current CS 6 Camera Raw release. - 7.4 I think.

Here is how the release and update numbers work:

Camera Raw was first available with Photoshop 7.
After Photoshop 7 Adobe changed the next release of Photoshop to the new name - Photoshop CS (Creative Suite).
Photoshop CS (Photoshop 8) uses Camera Raw 2.x
Photoshop CS 2 (Photoshop 9) uses Camera Raw 3.x
And so on, so CS 6 (Photoshop 13) uses Camera Raw 7.x.

CS 6 has been superseded by Photoshop CC (Photoshop 14/Camera Raw 8) and will get no further Camera Raw 7.x updates.
Already CS 6 does not support the NEF files of the Nikon Df, D5300, and D610. To open Nikon Df, D5300, D610 files in CS 6, they need to be converted to the DNG file format.
Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows

Adobe Bridge was first available with CS 2.
So CS 3 (Photoshop 10) uses Bridge 2, and CS 6 uses Bridge 5.
CC uses Bridge 6.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, I've got 7.1 and 7.4.

Now I've got 7.4 and can open my D800 RAW files using CS6 but I can't open my D710 RAW files. I crossed checked the requirements and it said the D7100 uses 7.4?


----------

